# railroad ties



## railroad (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking into cutting some oak creosote ties in 2 with a csm for fence post. Wondering if it is poss. and what chain would be best.


----------



## coalman (Aug 31, 2010)

BE VERY CAREFULL I was cutting railroad ties about 2 weeks ago and got creasote burns 90 degs hot sun and sweated wet (both arms and hand and both legs I had a short sleeve shirt and shorts on ) I was just cutting them to lenght to make a retaining wall It felt like the worst sunburn I ever had I could not go out in the sun for about 4days It felt like a torch when ever the sun hit my skin No matter what I did it burnt like crazy I had to finish so I put long pants a welders coat and gloves Other than being very hot it seamed to help I was very carefull and didn't get burnt the second time


----------



## gwiley (Aug 31, 2010)

Creosote burn is nasty! Got put on an Army detail for moving a bunch of ties - we carried them on our shoulders and by the end of the day everyone had serious chemical burns on our necks and shoulders.

I recommed that you NOT cut the RR ties, but if you do you should wear something to protect you from the chips/dust. I am willing to bet cash that breating creosote sawdust is very, very harmful. If I had to do it I would wear a respirator like the ones we use when welding ($11 and handles just about any nasty you might run into).


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't bother.

If ya don't get a lung full of nasty crap, or get chem burns all over ya, you'll definately trash a good chain, maybe a bar, and be out 20 bucks.

Landscape ties run about 3 bucks for 8 footers, and cheaper when on sale.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Sep 20, 2010)

railroad said:


> Looking into cutting some oak creosote ties in 2 with a csm for fence post. Wondering if it is poss. and what chain would be best.



That would be "hyperalloy combat chain" for RR ties

Expect LOTS of embedded debris (read Granite or Diorite)


Get some splitting wedges, will be much faster and cooler looking.

(an experienced geezer to guide you would be helpful too, sorry I'll be napping)


----------



## olyman (Sep 20, 2010)

ive got a 10 inch circular saw. i use carbide coarse blades in in, and cut right thru rr ties. dont breath the dust tho--not good!!!! it wil go thru stones--just go slow--


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 20, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Don't bother.
> 
> If ya don't get a lung full of nasty crap, or get chem burns all over ya, you'll definately trash a good chain, maybe a bar, and be out 20 bucks.



:agree2:

By the time you factor in chains and bars, you'll spend less just by using the ties as they are.

And that's not counting the time you'll spend.


----------

